# Y KNOT. It's Today !



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2022)

So a drunk gets on the bus and sits next to a priest...
He reeks of beer, his clothes are dirty and ragged, he has lipstick stains all over his shirt collar there's a half empty whiskey bottle protruding from one of his pockets and he obviously hadn't bathed in awhile. 
As he sat quietly reading his newspaper he turned to the priest and asked " Father, what causes arthritis. 
The priest replies "Well my son, to much perchance for the alcohol, too much associating with loose, wicked women, sleeping around and not enough bathing.
The drunk says "well I'll be damned" and goes back to his reading.
After a few minutes of quiet contemplating the priest realized maybe he'd come off a bit harsh and uncaring.
He turned back to the drunk and said "My son, I'm sorry I may have sounded a bit harsh and uncaring; so tell me how long have had arthritis"?
The drunk responds "oh, I don't have arthritis Father. I was just reading here the Pope does".


----------



## goldendogs (Aug 17, 2022)

getting better all the time. thanks Ray


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 17, 2022)

Always hilarious, Ray. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2022)

More Good-uns!

Bear


----------



## tbern (Aug 17, 2022)

Excellent as always, thanks!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 17, 2022)

I really needed those.  Thanks Ray.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 17, 2022)

Holy crap…the tire one.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I really needed those.  Thanks Ray.


I believe the world could use a little humor every day Stu. I always try my best to keep things non-political and fairly clean, that doesn't exactly roll over all the time. What the world would be if we all become afraid to laugh at ourselves, no idea, not a great place to be. Those that like 'em, reckon' y'all have a little sense on of humor. Those that don't like 'em, glad you aren't complaining so that the ones that do can have a laugh every now and then. I don't respond to the jokes often, never will, ain't like a cook that deserves respect just for being posted. That's enough. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2022)

Quite a few good laughs! Thanks Ray! Appreciate them as always

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 17, 2022)

Thank you !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## chopsaw (Aug 18, 2022)

Lol .


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 18, 2022)

Redneck Poem cracked me up.  Thanks, Ray.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 18, 2022)

The owl and the pussycat went to sea in a beautiful pea green boat................(school memory)


----------

